# ما الفرق بين العاكسة والالواح الشمسية



## مسترالعراق (22 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم... 
سؤال الى الاخوة الكرام.. ما الفرق بين العاكسة التي تستخدم لتحويل الطاقة الكهربائية الى dc وخزنها في بطاريات ومن ثم استخدمها في المنزل اثناء انقطاء التيار الكهربائي... وبين ان استخدم الالواح الشمسية بدل العاكسة وخزن التيار الكهربائي في بطاريات واستخدامها اثناء الانقطاء للتيار الكهربائي... ارجو الاجابة ايهما افضل من ناحية الادامة والكفائة وما الى ذلك.... وشكرا


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (12 يونيو 2010)

الاخ العزيز ارجو ان اوضح لك نقطة مهمة وهي ان العاكسة (Invertor) تقوم بتحويل الكهرباء من تيار مستمر الى تيار متناوب والعكس صحيح اذ تقوم بخزن الطاقة في البطاريات ولكن لكي تستخدم لوحات الطاقة الشمية لخزن الطاقة في البطاريات فانك تحتاج مره اخرى الى عاكسة لكي تستطيع ان تستخدم الطاقة الكهربائية التي قمت بخزنها في البطارية والتي هي عبارة عن تيار مستمر لتحويلها الى تيار متناوب لكي تستخدمها في تشغيل الاجهزة اذن ففي كلا الحالتين انت بحاجة الى عاكسة اللهم الا اذا كنت تملك اجهزة منزلية تستخدم التيار المستمر فعند ذلك تستطيع ان تستخدم الالواح الشمية مباشرة من دون عاكسة.


----------



## عصام نورالدين (12 يونيو 2010)

العاكسة التي تتحدث عنها تستهلك التيار المتناوب من الشبكة العامة ...........وهي تحول التيار من متناوب إلى مستمر..
وبعد ذلك تخزن الطاقة المستجرة في بطاريات ......................... 
أما الخلايا الشمسية فهي تستخدم مباشرة في شحن البطاريات ......................
طبعاً المشكلة ليست في عملية الشحن ... قالجواب واضح أن الخلايا أفضل من استهلاك الكهرباء من الشبكة ...
المشكلة في البطاريات نفسها ( منطقة تخزين الطاقة ) .... البطاريات المستخدمة في الأنظمة الكهرشمسية أفضل من البطاريات العادية الجافة المستخدمة في أنظمة عدم انقطاع التيار الكهربائي ups ....
وهذا يضيف نقطة القوة لصالح الخلايا الكهرشسمسية ............
لديك مشكلة معاكسة هي السعر ..........مما يعيدنا إلى العاكسات .....
أنت تحكم بمدى الجدوى حسب التطبيق الذي تحاول تشغيله وزمن المشروع والاستثمار .....منزلي أوصناعي أو ....
يبدو لي أن هذا ما فهمته منك يا عزيزي من العراق ....
مع تحياتي واعتذاري للزميل بشار الراوي .....*


----------



## مسترالعراق (13 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لكم ووصلت الفكرة


----------



## kharekhar (7 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
لدي اسفسار هل يمكن شحن بطارية العاكسة بواسطة داينمو سيارة وماطور مبردة الهواء من تيار التجهيز للعاكسة وكيف تتم هذه العملية اذا كانت ممكنة او هل هناك طريقة يمكن شحن بطارية العاكسة من تيار التجهيز لضمان استمرار الشحن وعدم نفاذ شحن البطارية اثناء التجهيز


----------

